

Stanford Geneticist Stops Diabetes in Its Tracks - bgray
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/03/examining-his-own-body-stanford-.html

======
kstenerud
Despite the sensational title, the article itself makes no mention of
"stopping diabetes in its tracks"; merely tracing the emergence of diabetes.

